# So where is the best place for AM?



## MendelMu (Dec 8, 2010)

Thinking about doing a eurotrip with a friend, we are in to AM riding and it wouldn't hurt if the place has a good vibe(think ski resort). Where should we go?


----------



## BJKremer (Jul 26, 2007)

I've been to a bike hotel in (Saalbach-)Hinterglemm Austria a few times. They have bike storage and cleaning facilities and provide guided rides (included in the price). Great area to ride.


----------



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

porte du soleil, which covers france and switzerland. and sierra nevada mountains in spain. transylvania area of romania. all have uplifts and maybe an hour or so of climbing.


----------

